# iPad Apps Closing



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, I have an iPad 2 running on ios 6.1.3
I have about 50 apps, all installed apps are not working (all the apps that come with the ipad work)
i did install the apps using an apple id, no jailbreak.
I tried resetting and restarting, didn't work
what might be the problem?


----------



## triniwiz (May 9, 2013)

Have you tried re installing the apps or updating them


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

yep, and all up to date


----------

